# EPP-Ready ??



## rampage (Mar 17, 2008)

quick question, what do EPP-Ready actualy mean? and what are its advantages?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 17, 2008)

this is what EPP is.


To make it easier...some ram have reduced latency timings to make the EPP setting run your ram at those reduced latencies. Makes ram run faster than usual timings.


----------

